# ISO Gingerbread Recipe



## miniman (Mar 3, 2008)

I am going to make a large batch of gingerbread with 10/11 year olds for a fundraiser. Any TNT recipes?


----------



## miniman (Mar 3, 2008)

Bump, bumpity bump


----------



## QSis (Mar 3, 2008)

YES, miniman!  Take a look - this is incredible! http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/gramercy-tavern-gingerbread-41771.html

You could make it in 13 x 9 pans if you wanted to.

Lee


----------



## CanadianMeg (Mar 4, 2008)

The recipe I have is cookies. Are you looking for cake or cookies?


----------



## Mel! (Mar 4, 2008)

Yum!!!!
I love both gingerbread and ginger cookies. 
I have never tried making my own but now that there is a thead about it I think I will. 
So please post your receipe CanadianMeg. 

Mel


----------



## CanadianMeg (Mar 4, 2008)

This is the recipe my sister gave me and I used at Christmas. She usually halfs it, but this is the original recipe. it makes a big batch! (She didn't specify the yield, but with 7 c of flour, you know it's a ton.)
 
 
*Gingerbread Cookies*
 
_1 cup packed brown sugar (dark, not golden)_
_1/2 cup shortening_
_1 1/2 cups dark molasses_
_2/3 cup cold water_
_7 cups flour_
_2 tsp baking soda_
_2 tsp ginger_
_1 tsp allspice_
_1 tsp cinnamon_
_1 tsp cloves_
_1/2 tsp salt_
 
_** * Mix brown sugar, shortening, molasses and water in large bowl. Stir in remaining ingredients. Cover and refrigerate at least two hours, preferably over night. (Flavour is better if you leave overnight.)_
_*** Heat oven to 350. Grease cookie sheet._
_*** Roll dough 1/4 inch thick on floured surface. Cut with floured cutters. Place about 2 inches apart on a cookie sheet._
_*** Bake 10 to 12 minutes or until no indentation remains when touched. (If you want softer cookies, 10 minutes and indentation remains.) Remove from cookie sheet. Cool completely on wire rack. Decorate with coloured frosting, coloured sugar and candies if desired._


----------



## miniman (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats just what I was looking for. We are going to make a load of gingerbread cookies - I've bought a whole lot of Easter shape cutters.


----------



## archiduc (Mar 4, 2008)

*Gingerbread recipe*



miniman said:


> I am going to make a large batch of gingerbread with 10/11 year olds for a fundraiser. Any TNT recipes?


 
Hi Miniman,
Here`s a recipe that I`ve used many times. Please note that the ingredients are UK, imperial ones.

Ingredients:
* 1 lb treacle
* 4 oz butter 
* 2oz brown sugar
* 2 eggs
* 2 oz chopped, preserved ginger - usually next to glacé cherries in the bakery aisle of supermarkets.
* 1 oz mixed peel
* 2 oz sultanas
* 1 lb flour
* 1 oz ground ginger
* 1 tsp bicarbonate of soda
* about 7 fl oz milk


Size of baking pan: 9 inch square or 8 inch round, base and sides lined with greased, greaseproof paper

Oven temperature: 180C/350F/Gas mark 4

Oven position: middle shelf

Method:
1. Place the treacle, butter and brown sugar in a pan. Place on a gentle heat and melt the sugar and butter. Do NOT allow the mixture to boil.
2. Break the eggs into a bowl and beat, add the chopped ginger, peel and sultanas and beat well with a fork to distribute the ingredients.
3. Sieve the plain flour, ground ginger and bicarbonate of soda into a large bowl.
4. Make a well in the centre of the flour mixture, add the egg mix and stir to blend.
5. Pour in the treacle, butter and sugar mixture, stir and add enough milk to make a fairly liquid batter.
6. Pour the batter into the prepared cake tin and bake for appox. 45 minutes or until a warm, dry knife, insertd into the centre of the cake comes out clean.
7. Remove from the oven, allow to cool for 15 minutes, remove from the tin and allow to cool.
8. Could be served warm with whipped cream or cooled or served cold. When you remove the paper depends upon when you serve the cake.

Hope this helps,
Archiduc


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 4, 2008)

This is a moist gingerbread with a rich ginger flavor.

*Gingerbread*​


2 1/2 C Flour
2 1/2 tsp Ground Ginger
1 tsp Ground Cinnamon
1/2 tsp Salt
3/4 C Chopped Crystallized Ginger (approx. 5 Oz.)
2 tsp Flour
1/2 C Unsalted Butter (rm. temp.)
1/2 C Golden Brown Sugar-Packed
1 C Light Molasses
1 C Boiling Water
2 tsp Baking Soda
1 Egg (beaten to blend)




Preheat the oven to 375º F. Lightly butter a 13x9x2 baking pan. 

Sift the 2 1/2 cups of flour, ground ginger, cinnamon and salt into a medium bowl. 

Mix the crystallized ginger with the 2 teaspoons of flour in a small bowl. 

Using an electric mixer, beat the butter in a large bowl until fluffy. Add the brown sugar and beat until the mixture is light and fluffy. 

Mix the molasses, the boiling water and the baking soda in another medium bowl to blend. Stir it into the butter mixture. Stir in the dry ingredients and then the egg and the crystallized ginger mixture. 

Pour the batter into the prepared pan. Bake the cake for 15 minutes. Reduce the oven temperature to 350º F. and bake for about 12 more minutes. Test for doneness with a toothpick inserted in the center of the cake. It is done when the toothpick comes out clean. 

Cool the pan on a rack for 30 minutes. Turn the cake out onto a rack and 
cool it completely.


----------



## Mel! (Mar 5, 2008)

Cool, thanks CanadaMeg 
And thanks everybody else for the receipes for ginerbread and cookies. I have loved that flavour since I was a kid when my mother used to buy ginger snap and Kinberely cookies. Yumm!!!!

Mel


----------

